# This Ole' Farts Old Project Studio in Livingroom



## Smooth (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I do own a not so portable but has to be portable as I live in an apartment twenty four track studio. It's alot of lugging around but don't do that much. Once and awhile we'll write a few tunes and then we'll rent a small hall and go to it. I have had nothing that's cd quality yet though!!! It might be that I don't know what I'm doing but practice makes perfect.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A compact little studio you have going there, no room for the couch or anything at this stage I suspect.


----------



## Smooth (Sep 17, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> A compact little studio you have going there, no room for the couch or anything at this stage I suspect.


There's just enough room for me to relax and watch a DVD but don't do much of that as there's not much time left with the day job, band practice, mixing down, daughters & grandsons, etc.


----------

